# Color scheme for living room



## Dullflip (Oct 14, 2015)

*Just to clarify*

Just to clarify the reason we're not re-painting is because of the two kids and also the way the floor is setup is this room is connected to the entrance foyer and has a hallway connecting to the dining room all with the same wall color. It would be hard to create a continual theme without re-painting everything and actually looks much better in person (bad pic).


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd decorte your room with an off-color blue. Or neutral blue.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Any plans for in-wall speakers? ....Or adding an alarm system?

Going only by the photo, seems like some crown molding, or even some wainscoting would be nice.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

Nobr8ks said:


> Any plans for in-wall speakers? ....Or adding an alarm system?
> 
> Going only by the photo, seems like some crown molding, or even some wainscoting would be nice.


or something. It just seems a bit empty.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Brown leather (chesterfield) is a classic and will match the architecture perfectly. Hard to see the actual color of the walls in the pic, but according to my monitor, earth tones would be an easy fix (Olive, maroon, etc.)
Beige isn't bad, but like you said it could look washed out. And beige isn't the most child-friendly color. 
I would get some paint swatches and find one that matches your walls, and bring that when you go shopping. And you will have more choices in fabrics than carpet, so you may want to pick the carpet first (beige might be good for that.)


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

May I suggest that buying furniture to go with a wall color you plan to change may not be the smartest move. 

Buy the furniture you want for the wall color you will have and tie it all together with some inexpensive curtains and pillows. Most shades of yellow and beige play well with most other colors and there 1000's of fabrics out there. And if it does not qualify for a fashion magazine but it does please you then that is okay also.

Advice for a decorator paid by the hour or friend with the eye for it may be the best money you ever spend.


----------



## mimoose (Oct 17, 2015)

How about an accent wall? A vibrant/extreme color or wallpaper on one wall in the room? leave the other walls a neutral color.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't think the entire open area has to be the same color. Indeed the need to coordinate . My living room is a an ivory white with antique green trim. The dining room which runs off it is white white with one wall a dark blue background wallpaper which can't be seen from the living room . So long as you make the translation point logical you can have some fun


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I suggest agreeing with whatever your wife has a strong opinion about. :smile:

That said, I think it also depends on the colors found in drapes and area rugs, as to whether or not that sofa color will work.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

RustNeverSleeps said:


> I suggest agreeing with whatever your wife has a strong opinion about. :smile:
> 
> That said, I think it also depends on the colors found in drapes and area rugs, as to whether or not that sofa color will work.


If you don't have any strong opinions then this is 100% the information you should follow.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Living rooms are the spaces with highest traffic rate and thus, they need to be most elegant and natural. The color choice depends on your taste. In case you want something soft and soothing, you can go for blue and gray combination, or try the latest gray and lavender. But, those who love vibrant tone can switch to red on red library.


----------



## eunicedlawson (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi, I would suggest you to go with a black or dark brown leather sofa as it matches with the yellow wall and the wood floor. I am having a black leather sofa in my home which I have bought 3 months back from Coja Sofa4life and we have painted the walls with dark yellow color. It looks really great and cool


----------



## AppliePie (Nov 20, 2015)

I would go with a light blue general room accent with grey/silvery blackout curtains. dark leather couch to go with the dark furniture, light blue pillows and patterned light blue throw on the couch, light blue/patterned silver table runner for coffee table. patterned rug either blue/silvery or both. put some indoor plants in there as well to open up the room a bit. goodluck


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow! You have a beautiful living room already without changing anything. Adding a little color to it, is a good idea since you can't fully renovate the area. I think gray and soft blue would be a good color combination for pillows and other stuffs. I hope that helps. Good luck on your project!


----------



## MrWeathervane (Nov 25, 2015)

I actually like the paint color, but the busy patterns in the drapes and rug there cause a little confusion. I would personally consider a light dusky blue in a solid pattern for the drapes, with a matching rug that has a bold but simple pattern, perhaps a chevron. I'd go taupe/nude for the sofa and all other major accents.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I suggest you first buy the area rug. You can pull a color from the
rug for the sofa and chairs... Since you have small children, I suggest you look into
a leather sofa. I like the lighter color sofas over the darker ones. 

You can soften the leather sofa with throw pillows as well as adding
bright colors with the pillows... As far as chairs,
I like solid colors, again you can achieve splashes of color with throw
pillows. I have lots of throw pillows and change them off a lot.

If you like oriental rugs, start there and then choose your colors from
your rug for the sofa and upholstery. 

If you go the leather sofa route make sure it's not bonded leather.
Bonded leather is a very thin slice of leather bonded to fabric.
It won't hold up to the wear and tear and also animals nails...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I also prefer the same color on the walls.
Our living room, dining room and family room are a creamy white
with a hint of beige. 
Our kitchen was two tone beige, and we just
painted it the same creamy white color as the other rooms.
I'm loving it. It's a great canvas background for adding splashes of
color through out the house. I'm looking to add some red accents
to the kitchen now. 

That said, I think your walls look great, and I like that they are all 
the same color. Your walls are your canvas. :smile: Now begin to create
your art. :smile:


----------



## Thomass (Nov 28, 2015)

I would think of chocolate shades


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Your living room needs to bit special. Try the beautiful shades of turquoise and hot pink. It is one of the latest trends. You can opt for the big hits of colour for the living room's palette. It simple helps you to create a bright, airy and happy space. And the best part is that it goes well with both feminine and masculine style.


----------



## as151 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its simply amzing without any add ons!!! lOvely!! Marvelous!!! Whatever you choose to do, yellow and white would would be a great combination!!!


----------



## sheikhmohammed (Dec 8, 2015)

Colors seen in nature, such as sky navy and restful leaf green have a calming result on uae, while red is a inspiring shade and yellow is uplifting.


----------



## mirrored (Jan 8, 2016)

in-wall speakers sound like a great idea!


----------



## DesignHelp12345 (Jan 23, 2016)

I think brown shades would look nice!


----------



## Vince86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Would you like to have something uniformly styled? like a one-color scheme? 

Regards,


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

I really like that living room picture. Considering from that picture it's hard to say which color will suit perfect on those wall and sofas.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

When it is about living room, neutral colors turn out to be the perfect background. Light or dark, it is your choice and accordingly you can add accessories in muted shades. You can also pick bright hues to accomplish different looks. The other beautiful option to add life to your living space is pick the cool blue draperies. Blend them with cream and dark brown floors. It offers a relaxing and contemporary living area.


----------



## sheikhmohammed (Dec 8, 2015)

One word Slip-Covers. You do not have to spend much on them. Go to the money off store and find three king size flat sheets, in colors and patterns that you like and cover the three sofas. It seems that with three sofas your place is rather big. You might try rearranging them into separate seating areas. Also, two very important elements in decorating are accessories and throw pillows. Both are fairly inexpensive, but effective. Give me more information and I would love to try to assist you more.


----------



## KarlaBeattyArt (Jan 23, 2016)

I would think accent colors of a deep burgundy and a pale slate blue would work well with the beige/yellowish walls. If you go with neutrals on the large pieces, couch etc, go with the darker and brighter colors on all accents. And use a large wall art piece to tie it all together. 

Karla


----------

